# Sample Test Results



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 19, 2010)

I was wondering if we could share sample exam results and "guess" how that relates to passing chances. I'm doing HVAC, BTW.

I did the Lindeburg Tests and got the following:

Morning: 42.5% correct

HVAC: 77.5% correct

Total : 60% correct

For the 2008 NCEES test I got the following:

Morning: 72.25% correct

HVAC: 90% correct

Total: 81.125% correct

The following conditions applied:

- After i did the Lindeburg I used my errors to tune my references a bit before i did the NCEES

- when I didn't know how to solve it, I just left it blank to not gain points by guessing since I want to revisit the wrong ones to learn how to do them. Obviously in the real test I will do educated guesses

- the wrong ones mostly were in MD

- I will do the T/F afternoon sessions for both tests some time this week and post results here

- I tried to do each section in 4 hours and with goofing around in my house I guess I easily stay under the 4 hours.

- when I did the HVAC SMS I got around 60% (can't remember, threw away results)

Now how does that relate to me actually passing? I know it isn't really known how it is graded. but isn't it like a 70% pass rate and they also take out some questions. So instead of 70% of 80 scores (=56 points) one only needs 70% out of 75 or something like that (like 52-53). Obvioulsy the latter part is speculation. but the 70% is true, correct?

From whoever had taken the test before, do you think Lindeburg test is harder than the actual test? I know some people say NCEES is about the same level, or even a bit easier.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 19, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> I was wondering if we could share sample exam results and "guess" how that relates to passing chances. I'm doing HVAC, BTW.
> I did the Lindeburg Tests and got the following:
> 
> Morning: 42.5% correct
> ...


I did the 2008 NCEES AM portion this weekend and only missed 5 and finished an hour early. Lindeburg's AM session I think I got about 5 correct and finished an hour late. In fact, I think I did the first 10-15 without even really cracking the MERM whereas with the Lindeburg, I was searching for answers from the word go.

I'll do the afternoon 2008 NCEES MD later this week, but at this point I really dont care anymore and just want to get it over with. In fact, I havent even touched my MERM since Saturday. Ok that's a lie, I moved it from the table to the floor, but I haven't opened it.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 20, 2010)

For the NCEES 2008 I got 35 out of 40 right in the am session and 30 out of 40 in the MD afternoon session. (mostly careless errors)

Then came the Lindberg Sample exam. I am not done with the am session yet but stopped keeping score because I was getting my butt handed to me. Did ok on the MD questions but all others not so good. I am hoping to do the afternoon MD part soon.

If the actual exam is anything like the Sample Exam from Lindberg then I will be better off spending the day at the beach instead of taking the exam.

BTW....didn't keep score on the SMS MD problems but did pretty well if you consider I had no time limits.

I am sick of working problems and ready to get this over with!


----------



## adh (Oct 20, 2010)

Glad to hear others are having the same feelings! I am losing my mind over here. Did the AM section of the 2008 NCEES and only missed a couple (careless errors) but when I tried the Lindeburg sample exam, I was completely overwhelmed and discouraged!

Am working through the 6MS (HVAC) but l am so over it and have a hard time focusing. I still feel weak on HVAC depth areas, but now I'm wondering if I'm at the point where trying to learn new material will be counterproductive and I should just spend the next 8 days reviewing. What do you think? How do you plan to spend your remaining study time?


----------



## HokieGirl (Oct 20, 2010)

FWIW, I took the Mechanical MD PE in April in Virginia. I took the Lindeburg sample exam 2 weeks before the exam (I think, but I can't remember exactly) and got about a 34%. Reworked every problem in great detail (maybe cried a lot that I was making a huge mistake thinking I could do this) and studied like crazy every day for the next week. Took the NCEES exam 1 week before the exam and got about a 74%. Reworked every problem in great detail. Took the week off of the exam and reworked both exams again and 6MS and quit working on anything around lunchtime the day before the exam and packed everything up. I ended up with a score of 96 on the exam. I'm not saying that a 74% on the NCEES practice exam will equate to a good passing score because I put in an additional 40+ hours of studying after I "took" that exam and I'm not saying getting a 34% on Lindeburg equates to a passing score, either, because it scared the hell out of me and I studied like crazy after that. What I'm saying is, don't beat yourself up if you don't do well on Lindeburg's exam, especially if you do it as a timed exam. Anyone on these threads will tell you it's very hard compared to the actual test. And, so many other factors go in to how you do on the day of the test and if you feel relaxed, sick, slept okay, etc. It's hard not to start trying to guess if you will pass or not, but at this point, will you not take the test? No, you're going in there with as much preparation as possible. Be confident in yourself, make sure your books are tabbed and you know where you're going on the day of the test.

Good luck!


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 20, 2010)

HokieGirl said:


> FWIW, I took the Mechanical MD PE in April in Virginia. I took the Lindeburg sample exam 2 weeks before the exam (I think, but I can't remember exactly) and got about a 34%. Reworked every problem in great detail (maybe cried a lot that I was making a huge mistake thinking I could do this) and studied like crazy every day for the next week. Took the NCEES exam 1 week before the exam and got about a 74%. Reworked every problem in great detail. Took the week off of the exam and reworked both exams again and 6MS and quit working on anything around lunchtime the day before the exam and packed everything up. I ended up with a score of 96 on the exam. I'm not saying that a 74% on the NCEES practice exam will equate to a good passing score because I put in an additional 40+ hours of studying after I "took" that exam and I'm not saying getting a 34% on Lindeburg equates to a passing score, either, because it scared the hell out of me and I studied like crazy after that. What I'm saying is, don't beat yourself up if you don't do well on Lindeburg's exam, especially if you do it as a timed exam. Anyone on these threads will tell you it's very hard compared to the actual test. And, so many other factors go in to how you do on the day of the test and if you feel relaxed, sick, slept okay, etc. It's hard not to start trying to guess if you will pass or not, but at this point, will you not take the test? No, you're going in there with as much preparation as possible. Be confident in yourself, make sure your books are tabbed and you know where you're going on the day of the test.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the moral support. It's nice to hear from someone whose been there. I am trying to convince myself not to panic during the test. From what I learned to this point with all the sample exams is that the majority of the problems are not that difficult as long as you don't panic.


----------



## adh (Oct 21, 2010)

HokieGirl said:


> FWIW, I took the Mechanical MD PE in April in Virginia. I took the Lindeburg sample exam 2 weeks before the exam (I think, but I can't remember exactly) and got about a 34%. Reworked every problem in great detail (maybe cried a lot that I was making a huge mistake thinking I could do this) and studied like crazy every day for the next week. Took the NCEES exam 1 week before the exam and got about a 74%. Reworked every problem in great detail. Took the week off of the exam and reworked both exams again and 6MS and quit working on anything around lunchtime the day before the exam and packed everything up. I ended up with a score of 96 on the exam. I'm not saying that a 74% on the NCEES practice exam will equate to a good passing score because I put in an additional 40+ hours of studying after I "took" that exam and I'm not saying getting a 34% on Lindeburg equates to a passing score, either, because it scared the hell out of me and I studied like crazy after that. What I'm saying is, don't beat yourself up if you don't do well on Lindeburg's exam, especially if you do it as a timed exam. Anyone on these threads will tell you it's very hard compared to the actual test. And, so many other factors go in to how you do on the day of the test and if you feel relaxed, sick, slept okay, etc. It's hard not to start trying to guess if you will pass or not, but at this point, will you not take the test? No, you're going in there with as much preparation as possible. Be confident in yourself, make sure your books are tabbed and you know where you're going on the day of the test.
> Good luck!


Thanks much HokieGirl. This post was a breath of fresh air and great motivation. I think you saved my sanity!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Oct 22, 2010)

I got around 30-40% correct on the Lindeburg sticking to the time limit and just using the MERM.

I then proceeded to freak out and study a bunch thinking that I would not pass the PE.

I then took the NCEES Sample Exam and got aroun 70%. I passed the PE (T&amp;F)

The Lindeburg is fine for studying, but the problems are way longer and more difficult, than the real thing.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 23, 2010)

I did the T/F afternoon section of both Lindeburg as well as NCEES:

Lindeburg : 35% correct

NCEES: 70% correct

(remember, I'm HVAC)

Again, I didn't guess answers and left things I didn't know how to calculate blank. most things I didn't know in NCEES part was related to compression of gases and need to study that more.

I'll study some more MD stuff and try out the MD afternoon parts of both tests. since MD was my weakest part in both morning parts I don't expect anything good.


----------



## tmacier (Oct 24, 2010)

I just took the morning NCEES and scored a 70-

I should have had about a 90 but most of my errors were stupid mistakes-

I am not as strong with the afternoon portion and find the six minutes solution problems even harder.

I have been preparing for three months, with increased momemtum the last few weeks -

Not sure if I will make it but am working half days this week and planning to spend the afternoon each day preparing.

Tim


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 24, 2010)

I now did the MD afternoon section and got the following:

Lindeburg: 7.5% correct

NCEES: 42.5 % correct

Again, I only did the ones I knew how to solve and didn't guess.

Just based on my "achievements" I'm happy I do HVAC.


----------

